
BespokeSynth: Software Modular Synth - fniephaus
https://github.com/awwbees/BespokeSynth
======
thanatos519
Wait, does it actually draw the waveforms in the lines between the nodes?

That's brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111eleven1111!!!

~~~
laylomo2
Thanatos has bespoken.

------
diimdeep
Awful confusing UX, take a look at VCV Rack for comparison

~~~
thankminim
Kindness be fucked; the programmer clearly has the talent and motivation to
not care and to have surely already discovered VCV Rack. What's bad about it
though? VCV Rack's eurorack skeumorphism forces inefficient arrangement of
modules because they're forced into a grid, forces separation of inputs and
controllers like knobs unlike a synth like Audulus, which is totally
unnecessary in a non-physical medium, ends up with a far less consistent
modules because they're designed like eurorack modules of various brands. All
these problems don't even compare to how VCV Rack spends a lot of extra
resources on graphics because everything looks physical.

~~~
rcarmo
I actually think this is _much better_ than VCV Rack from a computer UX
perspective. Makes a lot more sense to arrange things.

